
Hotel room image database to enable AI fight against human trafficking - davio
https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.11397
======
justtopost
Too bad in most cases it is just used for prostitution stings. The definition
of 'human trafficking' seems to involve the common consentual adult
transaction, as well as common pimps, with much to say, but little to show
against forced trade in humans that it implies.

A good idea, applied poorly. Just another part of the war on non-procreative
sex by the modern social conservatives on both sides of the isle.

